
Show HN: Symatem – An Ontology Engine, Visualizer, and Editor Using WebAssembly - Lichtso
http://symatem.github.io/
======
billconan
This is awesome!

I'm working on a neural network project using c++17 and wanted to compile it
into wasm. I searched how to support c++17 with emscripten and my finding
seemed to be that it's not trivial. It's great to see that you have achieved
it.

For neural network visualization, I also thought about using node graph, this
is certainly a project I can learn from!

------
Micoloth
This is great! I'm actually building something kinda similar right now.. I
love the webassembly demo though!

------
yodon
A screenshot would help those of us trying to explore the page on mobile
phones that don't support (enough?) WebAssembly to see the live demo.

~~~
Lichtso
That's an excellent idea. I will add a static SVG as fallback right away.

------
imode
interesting. so it stores everything as triples, much like RDF?

I wonder what he means by 'blobs'. if he just means every element of the
triple can be an arbitrary binary blob, that's kind of cool.

~~~
Lichtso
Yes, that is exactly what it means. Every symbol (vertex of the graph or
element of a triple) has its own bitstream, which is used to implement all the
literals.

